# Benefits of a Worker's Paradise



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-wealthiest-venezuelans-flee-economic-crisis

For the mental midgets who praised Hugo Chavez, how can someone recommend mend this misery for the masses. Capitalism has done more to raise the condition of man than anything else. Eventually you run out of other people's money.


----------

